# do you freeze your cigars?



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If no, explain why not. Im curious if folks dont because there is no need, or freezing imparts a flavor change, etc.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

A qualified yes. I have frozen cigars with obvious beetle damage, but don't freeze them all. However, living in Minnesota, all cigars shipped to me in the winter months tend to get froze on the way.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

I have never frozen any cigars I have ever purchased. I guess the reason I don't is due to the fact that I do not have access to a device that will reach <-20 degree temps that will kill the larvae and that my wife always has our freezer jam pack full of sh*t we don't eat...

On a serious note, If I had an armoire I would probably find a place to freeze my smokes since they would be buried amongst several other boxes and would not be rotated but a few times a year. Since I only use 1 300ct desktop and 1 100ct desktop I tend to be fanatical about rotating and inspecting my smokes on a bi-weekly basis.

Like pds stated below, I would only keep and freeze an extremely rare or expensive cigar if it had signs of beetle damage. If the smoke(s) are readily available by my vendor I would just toss the damaged smoke(s) to be on the safe side.

Poker, I hope you are going to give us some suggestions after this poll has run its course...


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I freeze almost everything. I don't like to take any chances with the Atlanta summers. I haven't had a single complaint from folks saying my cigars don't taste right... from new cigars to 20 year old cigars. 

BTW... I once gave some cigars to friends (folks who know good cigars) that were several days out of the freezer, just out of curiosity. They commented that they were some of the best cigars they've had in a while:w Many folks would argue that frozen cigars don't taste right, but I personally can't detect any difference in flavor. 

Many folks also say that you must SLOWLY expose cigars to freezer temps, as well as thaw them out. Most every cigar I have has gone straight from the freezer to room temp, then back in the coolers. I haven't had any problems with cracked wrappers due to freezing.

Personally, I think cigars are much less fragile than folks think they are.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

I used to freeze everthing!!! I used a 100 count humi that I would put all incoming into when I was getting 5 packs at a time!!! I would wait till it was full then I would freeze Then move them to a 300 count Humi. But then came the Habanos sickness :r and I was ordering faster then I could freeze or had space for (2) 100 count Humi's Frozen "full" (1) 300 count Humi Frozen "full" Then came the wine fridge & I don't freeze anymore  I have sat down and smoked two cigars back to back one frozen and one not both out of the same box I could not taste a dif!!! So at this point I would not freeze unless I had to


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

short answer: i don't freeze anymore... but i quarantine new arrivals for about 6 weeks in a cooler, and i check those cigars frequently. 

additional details: i used to freeze... we have a freezer chest in the basement ... but i couldn't figure out the optimal strategy for leaving cigars out to smoke. it was like this... do i leave one to smoke and freeze the rest? but what if i love them and want another... ok, so leave 2 out and freeze the rest... but what do i do with the ones i leave out so they don't contaminate the others. so if i quarantine one, i might as well quarantine them all- that way the optimal rule is leave them all out. this is what it's like to be me... scary huh? so far so good, with no beetles in sight. did i win?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I don't freeze, unless there is a good reason. My humi stays below 71¼, but it is hard on the A/C. I'm soon going to a temp controlled Crapperdor, but that's a big project and will take some time. When I get there, I will not freeze since everything will be a steady 65/65¼.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

I freeze everything I get.

Last year most of you saw the results of a humidor I bought from a friend.

The bags full of holly cigars!!!

Since then I have frozen everything I have. 3-4 days in the freezer, 1-2 days in the refrigerator and then 2 weeks in the humidor.

I haven't noticed any change whatsoever in the flavor.

Since I replaced my roof and airconditioner with a much more energy friendly model, I also keep the house under 77 all the time. It gets to around 110 this time of year.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

can someone please explain the process of 'quarentining' in the freezer? freeze in bags? right in the box? i noticed someone said few days in freezer, to the fridge and then the humi. i think with a recent incident i had i might want to consider this, but also want to do it correctly and not jeopardize any sticks.
thanx
jimmy


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

No matter where you place your cigars to freeze they need to be in an airtight baggie.

I bought special large size thick film ziplock type bags from a plastic sales company.

If you dont want to place the whole box of cigars in the freezer as you don't have a bag large enough. Just take the cigars out of the box and put them in regular freezer baggies. Make sure that you freeze the empty box also. Beetles can lay eggs in the box, so if you don't freeze the box you are just going to have problems later when you put the cigars back.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Barry and CigarTexan addressed something I negleted on my first post concerning air-conditioning. My house never gets above 73-74 degree's year round so the humi's are usually sit at around 68 (winter) to 71.5 degree's (on the hottest days).


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

poker
is this the surprise for the end of the pass?????

i freeze everything i have brought home from cuba...believe me there are beetles or viable eggs.if you dont have to freeze then the vendor has already.

derrek


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

does the same 'freezing everything' rule apply to you guys if/when you buy something that is aged stock? like a recent box i got that was from 1998?
thanx
jimmy


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[email protected]!
No my friend, this was not the "suprise" I spoke of. It was just something that came to mind & I thought it would be interesting to see the responses considering summer is in full swing.
I remember the big debate over freezing or not a while back concerned the issue that the cigars tasted different for some reason.
I also remember taking part in a taste test that someone conducted to see if folks really could tell which cigar was frozen vs not frozen (from the same box) useing 4 different vitolas. Not one person out of 10 tested guessed correctly if my memory serves me right.


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

I freeze, and no I do not see any effects on flavor due to freezing.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I never freeze and like Dave, I quarantine new arrivals for 6 - 8 weeks in a coolerador. I buy from the same sources and have never had a beetle problem. 

I keep my humidors at 66 - 70 degree's at 65% humidity year round.

That being said, the worst time I've had is when traveling with cigars. This past spring on a cruise I came back with some singles from LCDH and 2 of them were part of a birthday present for Matt. The ones for me were smoked within a couple of weeks, the ones for Matt were given to him the next weekend. I forgot about how hot it could gt during travel on the ship, sitting at customs on the dock and then on the airplane. Needless to say, both of the smokes for Matt hatched after he received them. Case in point, even though I am very proactive in caring for my smokes, beetles happen and can't be avoided.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Hmm..
Yes and No..
I freeze all the gars I recieve in a commercial freezer for "standard Procedure" I then send them through 2 stages of humidification to ensure no returns from the dreaded beetle that may show up rarely.
This also help avoid the rare complaint of over humidified cigars.

Of course I am a distributor, and I do this to save myself issues.

The onesy twosey type gifts and trades dont get frozen but they do go in a "Designated Humidor" 
Just want to be carefull. 

I have yet to see a beetle here, except the ones that people have sent me by sending a few smokes slowly in the summertime. 
Ohh ANd the ones I have been requested to send as "gifts" to nice guys....!
There are easy to look for indicators that I go by, you all know them. Dust in the bag etc..


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I freeze everything. I just can't live with the possibility of those buggers hatching on me and munching away at the sticks. For me it buys peace of mind, especially since I can't tell the difference after three months in the humi.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

*Freezing*

Relatively new, so padron my ignorance, but what are the odds of having beetles? I haven't taken such precautions in the two years I have been keeping my humidor filled and this thread is giving me the creeps. Is it common to have beetle problems?

Thanks,


----------



## Joe P (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm going to start by knocking on wood.

I don't freeze. I do quarantine like Robmcd and Seagarsmoker for about 8weeks.

I haven't had a problem. I keep all my cigars in my basement. In the summer,the hottest it gets down there is about 70-72 on the hottest days. I keep the humidity at 64-66 %.

Another reason I don't freeze is because I feel that it doesn't really work "that great". Almost every summer I hear of someone who freezes everything and they still end up with an outbreak.

I honestly feel that if you quarantine for a few weeks then store at or below 70 degrees then you should be fine.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*RE: Freezing*

Yes! I definately freeze.

Let me tell you a true story. This actually happened to me in the early part of 2002.

I'll occasionally get a box of cigars & find a hole in a cigar (or a couple of them). Many times I won't find a beetle at all; nonetheless, if I find evidence of a beetle then the whole box goes into a freezer strength zip-lock type bag and into the freezer for two days, then the refrigerator for one day, then room temperature (so the cigars acclimatize) for one day before being returned to the humidor. I keep my cigars in their original boxes in a closet that I've converted into a humidor.

I've read reports in CA about how fanatic domestic producers of cigars (i.e. Fuente, Tabadom, Perdomo, Padron) are in their quality control inspections and what they do when they find evidence of beetles. A lot of them will fumigate their tobacco in their original bales before they even roll the cigars, and Lew Rothman claims that all cigars he receives spend two days in a freezer in No. Carolina before being placed in inventory . Now I haven't heard so much about cigar production in Cuba, and in fact most beetles I've personally come across have been from Cuban cigars.

Well, last year I had an infestation! What a nightmare!! I first noticed a few holes and even a couple of beetles in a Montecristo Mellenium Jar back in Nov. '01. Right away I cleaned up the mess and placed the cigars in a plastic bag and proceeded with the freezing. Well, IT WAS TOO LATE. Even thought I kept the jar in my humidor with the lid on, I had kept it a little loose so the cigars could breathe and beetles had gotten out and spread!!!

Boxes in the same corner where I had kept the jar were hit the hardest, but the beetles could be found in boxes throughout the entire humidor. Those beetles ate through paper and even cellophane (I only wish I had pictures to show you), and a couple of bundles with only a couple of holes in their bottom had the cigars completely drilled through on the inside . . . you could almost see where the beetle made a whole from one cigar to another. For some strange reason those pesky beetles also seem to prefer stronger tobaccosn (lost half a box of Ashton VSG Sorcerer in a flash). Either way, it soon became apparent that I had to call on exterminators to handle this.

Took a little searching but found one that specialized in fumigating & exterminating the inside of container ships in the Port of Baltimore, and knew how to handle what they called cigarette beetles (i.e. tabacco beetle). Here's what we did. First I packed all my cigars and accessories in shipping/moving boxes ( a total of 8) and took them to a small fumigation shed at the exterminator's place of business where they were exposed to Methyl Bromide. This is an odorless, colorless gas that acts as a blistering agent (similar to mustard gas) in the respiratory system of the beetles! It kills all stages of the bug, egg, larvae, and adult. The fumigation process takes 6 hours but the cigars are kept for a total of 24 hours to clear out. The gas can penetrate cellophane but not zip-lock plastic,

Next, I wiped down the humidor and vaccumed it out. The exterminator then sprayed an insecticide inside the closet (to kill any bug that might be living there) and applied pheromone pellets to a wall sticky unit that secreted some kind of agent that interfered with the molting (and therefore growing process) of the beetle. A year later they are to come back out and inspect the humidor and possible re-apply the pellets. Total cost: $860+, not to mention a lot of aggtravation, headache, time consumption, and a loss of between 10-15% of my inventory (for real)!!!

So what do I do now? Well, I am very suspect of any cigars from ISOM, and the only evidenc of beetles I've seen in the past year have been 1) a box of Sancho Panza Molinos (3 cigars with holes), or 2) the occassional cigar from last with a hole in it from last year. Still, there are no gurantees and I'm having the exterminators out again soon to re-inspect my humidor. So, all Havana boxes that I receive I place in a corner of my humidor for about a week to let them re-acclimatize from their journey before I bag them and stick them in freezer for the 4 day process. Although I keep the temperature and humidity of my humidor well regulated, you never know if sometimes while in inventory storage or during transport (especially in the summer time), if the cigars aren't exposed to a higher temperature that might start a beetle egg incubating.

I am not going to risk the chance and expense of another infestation!!

Now with all the freezing, I personally haven't noticed any change in the flavor of my cigars using this freezing process. Now if others out there have been lucky and haven't had any problems with beetles then more power to you.

Oh, one more thing, I have a few real hard core cigar friends who'll use a little vegetable gum to stick a patch of wrapper tobacco over a hole & smoke the darn stick. Hell, some of these herfs even claim that beetle doo-doo even give the cigars more flavor (blagh! they can have it!!). BTW, for the uninitiated, as Poker pointed out, beetle doo-doo looks like brown/black dust sand that comes out of a cigar when you tap on it. The more a cigar has been drilled (i.e. eaten) on the inside thoe more of the stuff comes out. Do this over a toilet and watch the water in the bowl turn a little brown!!

The last thing. A funny story. I've heard it said that if you're smoking a cigar with a live beetle in it as the cigar burns down the heat actually boils the beetle and it literally explodes in a little "pop" causing a bit of the cigar ash to go flying. I had heard of this, then about a couple of years ago I was standing with a crowd at a very upscale cigar club & nightclub when one of the (wealthier) patrons smoking a cigar had this exact thing happen to him. It rather shocked him and everyone standing around him. They all thought that the cigar must have been a stong one in order to that. Well, my buddy & I had to excuse ourselves to go off in a corner and snicker to ourselves. We had heard of this happening, but this was the first time we had actually witnessed it. Although we felt bad for him, it was just too funny to watch! That cooked beetle sure must have tasted good!!! ; )

Well, that's my story and that's why I freeze my ISOM cigars.

MoTheMan


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*P.S.*

The worst infestation that I ever saw was a box of R&J (Dominican) Cedro Deluxe No.1 that I had purchased either from Thompson's or Holt's (I can't remember which). But let me tell you, when I removed the cedar sleeve, those cigars were mutilated & full of tobacco dust (beetle doo-doo). That box went into a strong Zip-Lock bag and into the nearest trash bin!!!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

No, I don't freeze.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

is it possible to freeze too long? i am going away and was wondering if i packaged and put in the chest freezer for between 1 1/2 to 2 weeks would that be a problem?
didnt know if most people were saying 2 days because it is scientifically proven and 3 out of 4 smokers agree.
thanx
jimmy


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I would not recommend it as a regular practice, but two weeks should be fine. Tell you the truth, I had left a 5 pack of cigars in the freezer for like 6 months. I found them three days ago, pulled them out to toss. After sitting for a while I thought #%$ it, I'll try one. Not bad smokes, they were still moist and pliable.
Although they smelled of freezer burn, they tasted fine.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I tend not to freeze anymore. I buy less in the summer months and more in the winter months so travel time between me and the vendor is less of an issue. I keep the house at 72-74 degrees and all the humis and cabinet at 65-67% year round. I do segregate new smokes most of the time. I also stopped storing La Gloria Cubana domestics as they have been the only cigars I've had beetles come out of, besides the ones seagarsmoker gave me a while back from his cruise.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Living in the valley in SoCal, it's quite hot so I try to limit my cigar purchases to the fall and winter. I generally don't freeze my cigars unless I KNOW that the cigars have sat for a day or more in extreme heat. I am also constantly rumaging around my cigars, quite often and I don't have a huge stock of smokes so if I had beetles, I would know about it right quick. If I find a cigar that has a hole, I'll definately freeze it and the cigars from box passes I keep in a box separate from the stash to keep an eye on them as I have found in the past that a majority of the beetle smokes I've had are from other people's humidors!


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

Listen to MotheMan!!

Freezing may seem like a pain, but when you open the humidor and see the ruin it will break your heart. Those little buggers can
do a tremendous amount of damage.

But do I freeze? Yes, like a maniac for two or three months after and infestation. Then I slack off, like all important things in my life, and don't do it until the next bug hole pops up.

Lesson is Grasshopper, freeze or you will someday cry like baby.


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

After reading this thread I think I am going to start to quarantine my "new arrivals" for a couple of months now. I have 3 humidors so this won't be a problem. I have noticed though. I don't normaly have my cigars for more than 3 months before I need to purchase more of them. I guess I go through them kinda fast. Thanks for all the advice provided.


----------



## sherpa (Sep 26, 2003)

*no freezer*

constant checking here in south west florida summer can be hell interior temp 80 + . my wine cooler which i was using for long term storage, made in china "franklin chef" quit working after only 3 months so now i just try to keep a look out for the little s. o.b."s


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I voted "YES" even tho I rarely freeze. I ask all vendors their prcautions before I buy. ALL I buy from say they are safe. HOWEVER I can never be sure about gifts and raw tobacco, so they all get the treatment.

Of my 3 outbreaks I have had, one was a dominican box I bought from a stranger on Ebay years ago. 

One was from from a gift bomb from a friend.

One was in my raw tobacco. 

Just my $.02

OPT


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

GOOD IDEA for the SUMMER! CIGAR POPSICLES!!  

If you freeze PSD4, D3's, and D2's...do they taste like Jello Chocolate Pudding Pops?  

Knocking on wood and my head...I've never had a beetle infestation. So I've had no reason to freeze stix.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I Only freeze if signs of infestation. I have had beetles show up twice, and both times I caught it quick enough that only one box was affected and had to be frozen. I have a strange habit of looking at my cigars alot, wife thinks it's stupid. Anyway the first time I didn't notice any change in flavor. The second time a box of Davidoff #1's from 80's became infected. I splurged and bought them around christmas 03. The eggs must have always been there, but never hatched due to temp. control which I don't have. The freezing process this time definately changed these cigars flavor for the worse. They were not horrible but clearly lost some strength and complexity. If I had not tasted these cigars before the freezing I may not have noticed. I'm not crazy either. A friend and I smoked these cigars before they were frozen. Then a couple weeks later we smpked a couple of the frozen ones we both noticed they were not nearly as good. To make sure it wasn't what we were drinking or something else changing our perception, we smoked 2 more a week later. This time we had one that was frozen and one that was not that I had quarantined. I did not tell him which was which. As we smoked the cigars we passed them back and forth. My friend picked the non frozen one almost immediately as tasting much better, without me saying anything. I'm going to invest in the wine cooler setup that edisonbird made, for my boxes.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I've never had any problems with freezing affecting the taste.

However, I've found that 2 weeks is not enough for them to 'recover.' I usually won't touch a cigar until more than a month afterwards. I've frozen Davidoffs from the 80's and other cigars from the 80's with no problems.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah,maybe they would have came back around had I waited. However, considering the price I didn't want to chance it. I had them replaced. The vendor(smokeymo) said 2 weeks was enough time to try one and they clearly were not as good. The outbreak happened shortly after I recieved them, and did not affect any other boxes. He definately takes care of his customers.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

No. I have never had the need to do so, and I hope that I NEVER have to!


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

Brandon said:


> I freeze almost everything. I don't like to take any chances with the Atlanta summers. I haven't had a single complaint from folks saying my cigars don't taste right... from new cigars to 20 year old cigars.
> 
> BTW... I once gave some cigars to friends (folks who know good cigars) that were several days out of the freezer, just out of curiosity. They commented that they were some of the best cigars they've had in a while:w Many folks would argue that frozen cigars don't taste right, but I personally can't detect any difference in flavor.
> 
> ...


brandon speaks truthfully as i do the exact same thing. i would rather take the chance and freeze cubans.


----------



## morenoloco (Jun 4, 2004)

Has anyone tried smoking one straight out of the freezer? :z


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Interesting thread Morenoloco

If you freeze meat for an extended period of time, the fat in the meat tends to dry out so wouldn't the oils in a smoke dry out also? I'd like to put a really oily maduro in the freezer for a month and do a side by side smoke test to see for myself.

On another note, I thought that if you stored your smokes at 70/70 in Spanish Cedar that the beetles would not be a problem. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

(909) said:


> Interesting thread Morenoloco
> 
> If you freeze meat for an extended period of time, the fat in the meat tends to dry out so wouldn't the oils in a smoke dry out also? I'd like to put a really oily maduro in the freezer for a month and do a side by side smoke test to see for myself.
> 
> On another note, I thought that if you stored your smokes at 70/70 in Spanish Cedar that the beetles would not be a problem. Anyone know for sure?


I'm not a beetle expert, but the eggs can hatch around 70 deg. and higher. If you want to be sure, cigars should probably be kept a little cooler than 70. The cedar and humidity have no bearing on whether or not they can hatch or not.


----------



## HBMully (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't have a need to, I would also think it would change the taste...


----------



## Puros (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, living in Michigan where the winter are extremely dry, I tend not to do anything that would dry out my stogies. For new arrivals, I hide them away in a seperate coolidor for about a month or more. It is usually about 6 months before I remember that I have them in hock. lol. As a side effect, the aging does them some good. It seems that most stogies are sold a little green anyways. Fortunately, I have a good tobacconist near by that has real quality control that keeps me in stogies as I need them. 

I have been very lucky and haven't had a beetle fest as of yet. 
*knocks on the humidor* 
I usually keep a stash in my coolidor, a coolidor for new arrivals, and a humidor at 70/70 in my hutch. I'll keep the freezer thing in mind. 

Sadly, my stock is a little low at this moment.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Too dry in AZ to freeze them, they would probably disintegrate if I tried it


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Have never had the need to. All my sources are top notch.

Although I do freeze farm rolled cigars.

:w


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

The only reason I see freeze any sticks is because of a beetle infestation, luckly I have never had the problem (KNOCKING ON WOOD).


----------



## Budman (Aug 16, 2003)

In the early days i did but after talking with others and getting them from good sources, I don't even think about it anymore. I do have 2 humidors and I usually put new purchases in one before moving to the other but I would say it has nothing to do with beetles.


----------



## Martinsfsu (Nov 27, 2004)

I only freeze when there are signs of beetles. I have tried this with mold too, it seems to work. So in short, yes, but only in an emergency and with the use of the frig 24 hours before and after. Never noticed a major change to flavor.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i haven't had a beetle problem yet, and now that i have temperature controlled storage, i don't think i'd need to...

i haven't read this entire thread, and was surprised that i haven't since it's been here so long.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

No, I've heard that a regular fridge type freezer won't get cold enough to optimally do the job. Subsequently, I keep all my smokes in the basement where the temp never climbs above 70.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

I never freeze em'...........I do ensure the temp is below 70........I've been told this will keep those little critters dormant for the most part.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

I used to do this fanatically when I started this hobby a couple of years back, but have since gotten to a point that I figufre as long as I keep the temp below 75 degrees, there should be no problems...I mean my LCS has a huge walk-in humidor as they all do, and there is no freezing happening in there! They have a hell of a lot more to lose than I do with my little desktop humi and my coolerdor!  

I figure: buy from reputable sources and watch your temp...you will be fine!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Two comments made here recently are incorrect. First, a regular freezer at home works fine to eliminate beetles. Iv'e used it twice with no problems. The temp of the large walkin freezers at my restaurants is between 0 and -10. My home fridge. has no problem maintaining the same.
Second, buying from a reputable source means almost nothing. Beetle eggs occasionaly survive the vacuum method used in the factories. If the source keeps the cigars below 70, they will not hatch. They will however get above 70 in the mail somewhere on the way to you. I have had two beetle outbreaks in the 8 years I've been smoking Cubans. Both originated in boxes from a very reputable source in the U.K. that has been in business a very long time. If you smoke Cubans long enough you will have this problem at some time, unless you keep you cigars under 70 degrees.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I also just discovered this thread ..Yesterday I froze a bunch of my small winter smokes that I had too many of and no way to keep them properly humified.. Thought I would give it a try..I have an old freezer that is not self defrosting, the only thing the freezer does is keep a constant temp..I would think a self defrosting freezer would be a problem for cigars as they are with any items that are stored long term . Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Jerry,
I think everyone is referring to freezing cigars for a short time ( a few days) to kill the tobacco beetle eggs that may or may not be present in cigars. I don't think I've ever heard of keeping cigars long term in the freezer. I would grab some humi pouches or large plastic bags with a cheap element before I would freeze my cigars for long term storage. If you have an outbreak of beetles all cigars must be froze, then you have to clean the inside of your humi with ammonia to kill any eggs in there. These eggs can lay dormant for very long periods of time waiting to hatch when the temp and humidity are right. One way to ensure this never happens is to freeze all of your cigars for a while before going into the humi. Of course if you have a temp controlled humi that doesn't go above 70 deg. theres really no need.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I bought cigars form Holts recently. They came individually wrapped in cellophane. I was looking them over and noticed that one of them had a hole in the cigar that went right through the cellophone. Can the beetles eat through plastic? So I put them in my freezer right away. They have been in there a few days so I'm going to bring them out tonight and put them back in my humidor.

Do the beetles like higher or lower humidity. I know they like higher temps.

Jeff


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Jeff said:


> I bought cigars form Holts recently. They came individually wrapped in cellophane. I was looking them over and noticed that one of them had a hole in the cigar that went right through the cellophone. Can the beetles eat through plastic? So I put them in my freezer right away. They have been in there a few days so I'm going to bring them out tonight and put them back in my humidor.
> 
> Do the beetles like higher or lower humidity. I know they like higher temps.
> 
> Jeff


Beeltes, I've found, like higher humidity.

Yes, I have seen them eat through paper and cellophane.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

thankfully I have never had a beetle problem. But I think that is inevitable. At least i'll know what to do.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Everything I've ever heard is that it will pull the humidity out of your cigars. No I don't freeze


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Everything I've ever heard is that it will pull the humidity out of your cigars. No I don't freeze


Completely agree!! Never freeze your sticks!! Unless of course you want some dried up crumbly smokes; then by all meens go ahead. But before you do; please donate anything you have worth smoking, and just freeze those dog rockets. They'll be _great_  !


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

No....I don't have enough to freeze!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I never even knew it could or should be done....

This thread really scares the (beetle) crap out of me... especially Mo's post. I guess I'll start inspecting but I'll tell ya right now... If I find a hole; I'm going to take revenge by lighting it up


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Put this in the safe than sorry file, but I have had beetles pop at 70 degrees! My suggestion is freeze or keep your cigars at 65 degrees. I do both and I sleep well at night.


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

No, I dont freeze mine. Maybe I should though with all the beetle talk. :gn


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Franksmith said:


> I never even knew it could or should be done....
> 
> This thread really scares the (beetle) crap out of me... especially Mo's post. I guess I'll start inspecting but I'll tell ya right now... If I find a hole; I'm going to take revenge by lighting it up


Poker tells me that when he sees an outbreak, if it's in a closed box, then likely the infestation has been contained just to the box and the rest of the stash should be safe.

Personally, I've seen the occassional box damage since my massive infestation a few years ago, but luckily there's been no spread. (Amen!) :w


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

Lamar said:


> Put this in the safe than sorry file, but I have had beetles pop at 70 degrees! My suggestion is freeze or keep your cigars at 65 degrees. I do both and I sleep well at night.


Thats good to know, mine is usually right around 70, sometimes a bit below. I think I will let it stay right there.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Not until I read this thread...



Scott"foundaplaceforit"M


----------



## Mopartoya (Mar 12, 2005)

Scott M said:


> Not until I read this thread...
> 
> Scott"foundaplaceforit"M


Amen to that! When I get home, I'm gonna do a very close inspection of my stash!

Cheers :al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

something you *REALLY* dont want to find:


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't freeze my cigars based on moral principles. Who am I to decide whether another creature should live or die? What, the lives of cigar beetles don't count? We're all God's creatures. On the other hand, I don't think cigar beetles that are in a vegetative state should be kept on life support.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

CigarTom said:


> I don't freeze my cigars based on moral principles. Who am I to decide whether another creature should live or die? What, the lives of cigar beetles don't count? We're all God's creatures. On the other hand, I don't think cigar beetles that are in a vegetative state should be kept on life support.


I have not been around here long enough to know If you are kidding, or not. However, I seriously hope you are.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

There's no kidding when it comes to beetles they are real and a pain in the a$$ :c


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I dont freeze. I put new buys in a coolador seperated for about 2 months until I see that they are Ok and then move them into my regular Humi.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I dont freeze. I put new buys in a coolador seperated for about 2 months until I see that they are Ok and then move them into my regular Humi.


Beetle larva and eggs can last a lot longer than two months. I would suggest freezing, or a climate controlled humidor.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

No but probably should. Seems a strange thing to do to things which are supposed to be humid but understand the reason for doing so.

Gonna try one box and see what happens.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

of those who who have seen thses damned creatures; what do they look like? i'veseen tiny miniscule white bugs on a couple of maduro smokes that i had rcvd and isolated. the smokes seemed soft and had bloom, but the the temp was kept below 70 and the RH had been 68 - 71. What do you guys think?


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

hollywood said:


> of those who who have seen thses damned creatures; what do they look like? i'veseen tiny miniscule white bugs on a couple of maduro smokes that i had rcvd and isolated. the smokes seemed soft and had bloom, but the the temp was kept below 70 and the RH had been 68 - 71. What do you guys think?


Ah man. I finished a box of Boli RC's and a few sticks had what looked like perfect bore holes in the ash as it burned down. Big bore holes. The last one like this was absolutely on. Burnt beetle protein is tasty, mmmmm. I remember burning bugs with a magnifying glass when I was a kid. That smell, where have I smelled it before? :z

I'm sure it was nothing because the wrappers were flawless, but it made me wonder....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

The Prince said:


> I have not been around here long enough to know If you are kidding, or not. However, I seriously hope you are.


no, that guy has yet to post something useful on this site. if you research every post he's made, not a 1 has anything to do with ANY cigar information at all....


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I think there should be a 'No, I don't know enough about it to make that choice' option. although I chose 'No' in the poll.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

poker said:


> something you *REALLY* dont want to find:


That's bad. However, take a look at this picture. This picture, along with some other facts, changed my mind about freezing your Inventory.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/967/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hello No, 

Freezing cigars is a no-no (That is unless you are trying to de-bug them, which I have done and it does work). But for storage....I wouldn't do that. You are better off with a humidor.

kudos,

Andrew


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I do now....got a order in today that was sitting on my front porch, thought it's almost 90 degrees today. So I called IHT to get his thoughts, ended up sticking them in the freezer. I don't think I'll have them in there too long. A day tops.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I do now....got a order in today that was sitting on my front porch, thought it's almost 90 degrees today. So I called IHT to get his thoughts, ended up sticking them in the freezer. I don't think I'll have them in there too long. A day tops.


i think I like the idea of Freezing the new ones or perhaps quarentine the new ones but it is my understanding that the eggs or beetles can be dormant and finally hatch when the temp and humidity gets over 75% or so. just my 2 cents worth. 
Also those pics of the Padrons spook the $#!t outta me.

Ken


----------



## kwagga (Oct 27, 2005)

Thus far, touch wood (hand on my head) I have not had any beetles. But like all topics whereby it my affect your stock (investment), I have spoken to a couple of my fellow smokers here and couple of interesting things came up.

The first is; if you get a cigar(s) (gifts or purchased) check them all carefully. If you spot holes through them away!!!! Rather take a small knock that losing most of your sticks. 

Secondly, buying from well know and respect dealers will make things easier. They already have a reputation of good quality control. Dealers stand a bigger chance of losing because they carry a lot of sticks. It is important to check entire boxes, if you are not 100% happy try the next one. If the dealer does not like it go somewhere else.

Thirdly, all tobacco leave has beetles and eggs, it all starts when leaves are checked, graded and cleaned. The manufactures can not allow to get a reputation for bad (beetle invested) products. 99% percent of beetles come from fake and lesser know cigars where no quality control is in use.

If all else falls stick to point one. If you spot holes through them away!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I had beatles and all my stock was from pretegious stores. Just keep the cigars on the cooler side with less humidity. 

Not sure how freezing the cigars affects the flavor? Might be worth doing before you put something in the humidor.

One attack of beatles is such a heart breaker :sb


----------



## kwagga (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear. How musch sticks did you loose?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

kwagga said:


> Sorry to hear. How musch sticks did you loose?


Maybe 15-20 sticks. When I saw that sawdust on the bottom of my humidor, then the holes, then the beetles, there was a yell-of-despair heard across Boston!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

thank goodness that i have never "had" to freeze my cigars for de-bugging... And no i have not ever chosen to freeze them for aging.. But i have learned alot here, and one lesson i have learned is the old "freeze the bug" trick. Hopefully i never will have to, but if i do, i know what to do thanks to you guys


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you get bugs, you should also freeze the humidor.... Ouch.


----------



## fvfanmc (Jan 1, 2000)

Nope never did and I have been smoking a very long time.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

never have - no beetles yet. but i'll remember this thread when they show up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kwagga said:


> Thus far, touch wood (hand on my head)...


:r I miss kwagga. I have no idea what he was trying to say there though


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r I miss kwagga. I have no idea what he was trying to say there though


i think all of his posts were like that to some extent...
funny stuff.


----------



## chabber (Dec 21, 2005)

Well I learned something interesting yesterday. I was at my local shop picking up some goodies. The owner mentioned that the Habano's importer freezes the cigars as they come in. Every stick is frozen and inspected before moving on to the shops that have placed their orders. ( I live in Ontario up here in Canada ...Eh?) I'd still check them myself......


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Brandon said:


> I freeze almost everything. I don't like to take any chances with the Atlanta summers. I haven't had a single complaint from folks saying my cigars don't taste right... from new cigars to 20 year old cigars.
> 
> BTW... I once gave some cigars to friends (folks who know good cigars) that were several days out of the freezer, just out of curiosity. They commented that they were some of the best cigars they've had in a while:w Many folks would argue that frozen cigars don't taste right, but I personally can't detect any difference in flavor.
> 
> ...


Well said...in my limited exposure to cigar abuse I have realized the same. Took my frozen stogies right to the humi and they were just fine.


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, every one


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

No and I never will.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://groups.google.com.sg/group/alt.smokers.cigars/msg/c6ce558df61003bf?=en&lr=&rnum=5

Interesting read - not sure if it has been posted here before


----------



## JPiper (May 10, 2006)

I am a noob i have been smoking cigars for about a month. I have a quick question. When you talk about beetles and bugs in the cigars is this more likely to happen when you order from out of the country, or does this happen anywhere and everywhere? Thanks


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

JPiper said:


> I am a noob i have been smoking cigars for about a month. I have a quick question. When you talk about beetles and bugs in the cigars is this more likely to happen when you order from out of the country, or does this happen anywhere and everywhere? Thanks


It can happen anywhere the conditions are right.

Welcome to CS!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

This is a great thread. 
A topic that should be on the minds of everyone who smoke Cigars. 

I never had a Problem with beetle infestation in my humidor. 

Do I freeze my Cigars? Yes and No. 
I check them upon arrival, it they look to be OK I put them in the humidor. ( I know there is no assurance that I won't have a Problem) But thus far I am doing good. 

I have had some cigars sent to me, that were questionable... And in they went. 

And one time in a PIF, the person was kind enough to warn me, that he had a beetle problem, just discovered, and he was sorry.. 
I said no worries... I got them, and in the freezer they went. 

But reading this thread has given me cause for reflection on other threads like this. 
and raises some questions. 

When freezing Cigars does most home freezer get low enough to kill the larva? 

And what is the minimum time in the freezer? 

And I have some thoughts on how to get the cigars to a very temp. 

I am thinking take the Cigars and put them in a zip lock bag, and placing them in the refrigerator, to chill them first. 
Then instead of a freezer why not get Dry Ice? 
and crack it so that there are many small fragments and place the dry ice in a beer cooler. 
Then put the Cigars in the cooler with the dry ice, until they are frozen, and from there in the freezer. 
Leave it in there for how ever many hours or days it is needed, and then bring them back to the fridge to thaw, and from there to the humidor, to stabilize. 

This is not something I just made up, But I am taking a technique on how to freeze fresh strawberries and applying it to cigars. 

On second thought maybe I am being to anal about this. 
But since I thought about this.. Anyone have any thoughts . 


Deez


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

so freeze or no?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

also, what should one look for in terms of "beetle damage"?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is a recent thread and pics:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24945&highlight=beetle+damage

Here is a pic from MoTheMan:
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/182/si/damage/what/allfields

:ms NCRM


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Here is a recent thread and pics:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24945&highlight=beetle+damage
> 
> Here is a pic from MoTheMan:
> ...


thanks for the links.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I have a RyJ that I'm not sure about in terms of damage...this makes me sad


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> I have a RyJ that I'm not sure about in terms of damage...this makes me sad


Watch your stock closely! They won't stop at just one stick. They can do alot of damage!

:ms NCRM


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Watch your stock closely! They won't stop at just one stick. They can do alot of damage!
> 
> :ms NCRM


I didn't see any holes or anything like that but I had some what looked like discolorations, so I decided to error on the side of caution and toss it in the freezer


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Diselfitter said:


> This is not something I just made up, But I am taking a technique on how to freeze fresh strawberries and applying it to cigars.
> 
> Deez


Do you watch the food network? I believe they did the same thing to strawberries on good eats.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

poker said:


> If no, explain why not. Im curious if folks dont because there is no need, or freezing imparts a flavor change, etc.


Do you freeze Kelly? Should I be freezing all boxes that come in?


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, reading through this thread finally got the better of me. I went and carefully examined the contents of my humidor. I nearly had a heart attack at the sight of what I eventually decided is only a tiny nick in the wrapper of one of my smokes. I think I'm in the clear, but I've got my AC crankin' day and night, whether I'm home or not, just to keep the contents of my mid-sized desktop humi cool. So that's it, I'm going to begin looking around for a small, inexpensive wine cooler and threads related to converting wine coolers to temp controlled humidors. There's too much at stake, and I could really use the peace of mind a wine cooler will bring. Feel free to PM me with tips, links, cautionary tales, etc.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> OK, reading through this thread finally got the better of me. I went and carefully examined the contents of my humidor. I nearly had a heart attack at the sight of what I eventually decided is only a tiny nick in the wrapper of one of my smokes. I think I'm in the clear, but I've got my AC crankin' day and night, whether I'm home or not, just to keep the contents of my mid-sized desktop humi cool. So that's it, I'm going to begin looking around for a small, inexpensive wine cooler and threads related to converting wine coolers to temp controlled humidors. There's too much at stake, and I could really use the peace of mind a wine cooler will bring. Feel free to PM me with tips, links, cautionary tales, etc.


Theres the CS effect in action :r i nearly jumped out of my skin when i found that first nick as well! I find its easier to just freeze stock and have peace of mind that way as it kills the buggers and they cant come back, a wine cooler just ensures they dont appear for the duration the coolers on. take them out and all hell can still break loose :2


----------



## Tahquamenon (Jul 31, 2006)

As amethod of protecting/preserving the cigars prior to freezing...

What about vacuum packing the entire box of cigars, then following a controlled freezing/thawing procedure and removing the box from the vacuum bag and into a humidor/coolidor?

I suppose I could take a few and try.

I vacuum pack fish and game meats every year (several hundred pounds of venison each year). The game meat and fish is exceptional even after as many as five years in the freezer.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Tahquamenon said:


> As amethod of protecting/preserving the cigars prior to freezing...
> 
> What about vacuum packing the entire box of cigars, then following a controlled freezing/thawing procedure and removing the box from the vacuum bag and into a humidor/coolidor?


I would shy off from the vacuum sealing, the imploding pressure of vacuum may compress the cigars in a negative way.

I am proponent of freezing. I do two days in the fridge, then a week in the freezer, then two day back in the fridge.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

poker said:


> If no, explain why not. Im curious if folks dont because there is no need, or freezing imparts a flavor change, etc.


I freeze'em all for two days when I get them, don't want any more bugs in my apartment wandering around especially in my humidors.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

poker said:


> If no, explain why not. Im curious if folks dont because there is no need, or freezing imparts a flavor change, etc.


I freeze'em all for two days when I get them, don't want any more bugs in my apartment wandering around especially in my humidors.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I would shy off from the vacuum sealing, the imploding pressure of vacuum may compress the cigars in a negative way.


Actually no - not as long as you watch what your doing. I have vacuum packed every single smoke I have before freezing with zero damagae. My sealer does have a delicate setting on it - plus I keep my finger on the button while intently watching the progress.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> I freeze'em all for two days when I get them, don't want any more bugs in my apartment wandering around especially in my humidors.


Bruce - two days in the freezer may not be enough time - depending on the temp of your freezer of course. There was a chart - or link to a chart posted here recently that I meant to keep - can't find it so I guess I didn't, but it list's the amount of time needed in the freezer at certain temps.

Maybe someone else can post a link to the chart that I'm talking about.

Ron


----------



## Blue Dragon (Oct 17, 2005)

poker said:



> something you *REALLY* dont want to find:


Ouch, this just puts a pit in my stomach. May this never happen to any of us.

I read through all the posts and have a little to add. Freezing seems to be a good thing, and should certianly be done in the summer time. This thread reminds me that I really need to go freeze those Taboadas, just to be on the safe side, since once you find signs of the beetle infestation it is too late.

Here is a really good link: go to section 7.4 for the section on the cigar beetle.

Basically, while a cigar beetle's lifespan may only be 10-12 weeks, if kept at cooler temperatures, they can remain dormant for a really really long time. Freezing in an air-tight container for 2-3 days will kill them (all stages) and not hurt the flavor of your cigars. It is recommended to unthaw them slowly, from freezer to refridgerator for a day, then to your humidor.

Many cigar manufacturers employ fogging and/or freezing, but this was not the case for ISOMs. This is probably why more beetle cases are seen w/ ISOMs. However, I am happy to see that Cuba has started implementing a flash freezing process this year for all their cigars. You can read about some of the quality control improvements here. But I am looking for other third party verification as well.

I hope this is helpful. :w 
- C


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I only freeze Cubans. Although I do have a temp controlled humi that stays right at 70 all the time. Have never had a problem.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

Barrythevic said:


> No matter where you place your cigars to freeze they need to be in an airtight baggie.
> 
> I bought special large size thick film ziplock type bags from a plastic sales company.
> 
> If you dont want to place the whole box of cigars in the freezer as you don't have a bag large enough. Just take the cigars out of the box and put them in regular freezer baggies. Make sure that you freeze the empty box also. Beetles can lay eggs in the box, so if you don't freeze the box you are just going to have problems later when you put the cigars back.


I've never done any freezing but from a theoretical point of view, I don't see how bagging the cigars would really matter. It's not like you are pumping out the air inside of the bag to make a perfect vaccuum. The bag will still have air in it and water vapor in it will freeze. If the cigars are not dry going into the freezer, the water inside of them will also freeze. If the oils have a melting point high enough (relative to your freezer temp) they will also freeze... bag or not.

So... what am I missing here? Why bag em?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I think it is an rh issue. The freezer will suck all the moisture out. Sealed in a ziplock baggie will keep some of the humidity intact throughout the freezing process.
Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> I think it is an rh issue. The freezer will suck all the moisture out. Sealed in a ziplock baggie will keep some of the humidity intact throughout the freezing process.
> Correct me if I'm wrong...


OK I didn't think of that 

That makes sense since the freezer is a very dry environment and what little (relative) moisture the cigars have would get pretty quickly spread out.

I get it now hehe.


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

I know this has been covered, but it has been made clear to me by every cigar retailer that I have ever spoken with is that you never freeze your cigars and that you keep them below 80 degrees. It was explined that cigars taken to extremes are almost impossible to restore by placing them in perfect consditions for any length of time. I researched a lot of this when buying my humidor and that was one point they all agreed on. I take the expert's word for it.


Darb


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Darbob said:


> I know this has been covered, but it has been made clear to me by every cigar retailer that I have ever spoken with is that you never freeze your cigars and that you keep them below 80 degrees. It was explined that cigars taken to extremes are almost impossible to restore by placing them in perfect consditions for any length of time. I researched a lot of this when buying my humidor and that was one point they all agreed on. I take the expert's word for it.
> 
> Darb


Those retailers are flat wrong. You can't tell the difference. Plus, before they get to the retailers, they have been frozen already. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

nope usually smoke them before anything happens


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Those retailers are flat wrong. You can't tell the difference. Plus, before they get to the retailers, they have been frozen already. :r
> 
> :ms NCRM


Ok, I contacted a guy I trust at a humidor shop, and here is what he sent me. It seems to say that freezing your cigars is ok if you know how to recouperate them and don't mind that they will not age for you.
"
You discover a box of your favorite cigars that you left in a
closet for six months, and the cigars are as dry as a bone. What do
you do?

First, have patience. Put the cigars in a humidor that hasn't been
charged in the previous week. Let them rest in the slightly dry
humidor for a few days so the cigars absorb some humidity. Then,
partially fill the humidification system, letting the cigars rest
for another week before fully charging the humidity regulator. This
process will ensure a slow absorption of moisture, preventing the
cigars from getting too much humidity too soon. If you shock the
cigars from too much moisture, they may burst.

If you have a cabinet-style humidor, first place the cigars as far
from the humidification device as possible, moving them closer to
the humidification device little by little over a period of six
weeks.

In any case, do not light up until the cigars are supple to the
touch. A dry cigar will burn too hotly, and the flavor will seem
burned or carbonized.

The same principle applies to cold cigars or ones that have been
stored frozen, a method some people use. (There's nothing wrong
with this method except that the cigars don't age.) You must allow
the cigars to return to normal temperature slowly. If you light
them too soon, the abrupt change in temperature may cause them to
crack open or explode. Give chilled cigars at least two or three
days at the proper temperature in a humidified environment before
lighting them up."


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Darbob said:


> Ok, I contacted a guy I trust at a humidor shop, and here is what he sent me. It seems to say that freezing your cigars is ok if you know how to recouperate them and don't mind that they will not age for you.


Why would you mind if they age for you while they are frozen? Depending on the temp they are frozen at, they will be frozen for a max of two weeks- small peanuts in the aging game. Once you bring them back gradually and store them in a humidified environment, they will age and be just fine.


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

pistol said:


> Why would you mind if they age for you while they are frozen? Depending on the temp they are frozen at, they will be frozen for a max of two weeks- small peanuts in the aging game. Once you bring them back gradually and store them in a humidified environment, they will age and be just fine.


Starting from the first post in this thread, there was nothing said that he wanted them frozen for only a week or two. Hence the statement.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Darbob said:


> Starting from the first post in this thread, there was nothing said that he wanted them frozen for only a week or two. Hence the statement.


I was under the impression that people only freeze cigars to kill beetles. I've never heard of anyone storing them permanently that way. That's why I made the aging comment


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

pistol said:


> I was under the impression that people only freeze cigars to kill beetles. I've never heard of anyone storing them permanently that way. That's why I made the aging comment


I've have a few friends who just keep there surplus in freezers all the time. It may just be a Wisconsin or upper midwest thing to have to freeze everything. Perhaps it is just that the freezer has a pretty definate climate as opposed to sticking your cigars in a closet somewhere. I dunno. I maintain 65-75 degrees in my humidor and that seems to have worked out very well. I've never had beetle damage.

Darb:2


----------



## Blue Dragon (Oct 17, 2005)

Darbob said:


> I know this has been covered, but it has been made clear to me by every cigar retailer that I have ever spoken with is that you never freeze your cigars and that you keep them below 80 degrees. It was explined that cigars taken to extremes are almost impossible to restore by placing them in perfect consditions for any length of time. I researched a lot of this when buying my humidor and that was one point they all agreed on. I take the expert's word for it.
> 
> Darb


http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1613,00.html

Here is a current article that discusses the new freezing techniques being employed by Habanos S.A. Good info.

I don't know what expert you are refering to... It is pretty standard practice.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

So if you freeze your cigars ONCE, can you keep them at a temperature above 70 degrees without EVER having beetles?


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> So if you freeze your cigars ONCE, can you keep them at a temperature above 70 degrees without EVER having beetles?


If you had said, below 70 degrees, instead of above 70 degrees, I would have said, you're right.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Never have needed to so far (touch wood).


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

No. Haven't had beetle problems and like others have said, they've been frozen already.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> No. Haven't had beetle problems and like others have said, they've been frozen already.


Dont always believe what you hear about them always being frozen, I would suggest taking a freezing regimen under consideration......... First beetle attack and you will wish you had! I have been saved 2X by freezing just since joining the board and all were from a trade or bomb........Ask Sancho what can happen; we both got cigars from the same place he found beetles in his humi I found one hole in cigar in the freezer. Had that gone into my humi :hn

Just my .02


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Dont always believe what you hear about them always being frozen, I would suggest taking a freezing regimen under consideration......... First beetle attack and you will wish you had! I have been saved 2X by freezing just since joining the board and all were from a trade or bomb........Ask Sancho what can happen; we both got cigars from the same place he found beetles in his humi I found one hole in cigar in the freezer. Had that gone into my humi :hn
> 
> Just my .02


Ok, you got my attention. Searching for a freezing instruction thread right now... I never even thought about the trade thing. Thanks man.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG, but...

If beetles are going to grow once it gets past 70 degrees
regardless of whether or not you have frozen them before,

I REALLY DON'T SEE THE POINT OF FREEZING THEM ON ARRIVAL.
Plus they've been frozen already so...

Wouldn't the easiest thing to do is to
Just keep the humidor under 70 degrees?

I mean unless you see holes in your wrappers - NO POINT, right?


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

if you think about it if you buy your cigars online or where ever they have to be shipped UPS or whatever they will get cold or froze in the winter time.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG, but...

If beetles are going to grow once it gets past 70 degrees
regardless of whether or not you have frozen them before,

*This depends on if you believe freezing kills eggs*

I REALLY DON'T SEE THE POINT OF FREEZING THEM ON ARRIVAL.
Plus they've been frozen already so...
*When were they frozen 2 weeks before they left the Caribbean? How do you know they were frozen? Not just sprayed? What stops them from being infected once they leave the freezer, remember this is the Caribbean*

Wouldn't the easiest thing to do is to
Just keep the humidor under 70 degrees?

*Not fool proof but a good start...*

I mean unless you see holes in your wrappers - NO POINT, right? *If you see holes in you wrappers too late right? In my humidor if a had beetles I would lose thousands of cigars, sorry for me not worth the risk, kill them and be done with it.*


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

*"This depends on if you believe freezing kills eggs"*
-Rploaded

Why is this even a belief?

Isn't there some kind of scientific evidence or anyone out there who knows if FREEZING actually kills beetle eggs?

I would freeze them myself if this was the case.

I asked in a previous post in this thread.
"So if you freeze your cigars ONCE, can you keep them at a temperature above 70 degrees without EVER having beetles?"

This is because I live in Cali so it gets hot in the summer and I'm bound to have the humidor in a place over 70 at one point or another. I kan't afford AC 24/7. =(

So if freezing them has no effect on the eggs, aren't I just risking the taste and quality of my cigars for nothing?

I NEED A WINE COOLER NOW. lol


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

This poll should read,

"Do you believe freezing kills beetle eggs?"

~_^


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> *"This depends on if you believe freezing kills eggs"*
> -Rploaded
> 
> Why is this even a belief?
> ...


Well science says yes but some members still say no.

I was avoiding having to write that............

Yes a coolerador will protect your investment. Call it driving with insurance......

Just my .02

If you do a search ICEHOG3 posted a chart on freezing time tables and egg death.

Ryan.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Microwave, then freeze. =)


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> Microwave, then freeze. =)


Do not microwave....


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Yes a coolerador [not to be confused with a regular cooler that folks use for bulk storage, but a thermoelectric wine cellar, a.k.a. wine cooler] will protect your investment. Call it driving with insurance...
> 
> If you do a search ICEHOG3 posted a chart on freezing time tables and egg death.


:tpd: P.S. I added the brackets to Ryan's post above. I have an EdgeStar, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! No more beetle worries!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Freezing for three days at -20C supposedly kills 99% of the eggs. So to answer your question, no you cannot be guaranteed by freezing that you will never get a beetle outbreak, however, the odds are very unlikey. I freeze everything as a precautionary measure since I cannot control the temperature of my apartment during the summer and it has gotten into the high 70's in the past. Even though everything is frozen, I have my stash separated into several different containers and still check everything at least once a month, if not once every week.

Also, from what I have read, the magic number is not 70F, it is 65F. Beetles can still hatch and grow at 70F. Supposedly all stages of beetle development are stopped below 65F. 

Also, I don't really understand why people say a coolerdor will protect your investment?  Just because it is a cooler, doesn't mean it is going to stay cool during the summer unless you add some sort of ice. I have heard of people adding ice packets if the temperature is way too hot and supposedly there is a way to do it without killing the RH in the coolerdor.

Probably, the only way to be safe is to store everything below 65F using a wine cooler or a temperature controlled humidor. Honestly, this is probably not 100% either, maybe freezing and storing at 65F? 

The main problem is that I have not found any good scientific studies on tobacco beetles, so a lot of this information could be hand waving. Also, you have to realize many people here on CS don't freeze and have never had a beetle outbreak. The tobacco producers often fumigate multiple times and many already freeze.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Also, I don't really understand why people say a coolerdor will protect your investment?  Just because it is a cooler, doesn't mean it is going to stay cool during the summer unless you add some sort of ice. I have heard of people adding ice packets if the temperature is way too hot and supposedly there is a way to do it without killing the RH in the coolerdor.
> 
> Probably, the only way to be safe is to store everything below 65F using a wine cooler or a temperature controlled humidor. Honestly, this is probably not 100% either, maybe freezing and storing at 65F?


I might be wrong, but I _think_ a temp controlled wine coolidor is what Rploaded means when he says, "coolerador," right? Just to add to the confusion, I think I've seen "coolerador" used to refer to both the simple, big plastic box with tight fitting lid kind of cooler that is NOT temp controlled, _AS WELL AS_ the thermoelectric wine cooler variety that IS temp controlled. Am I wrong about this? I've been calling mine a wine coolidor but, of course, there's no established standard name for any of these makeshift contraptions we're using.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate reading threads like this. It is, in part, good to know, but I hate being scared.

I guess I will order some boxes before the winter is up, and if I ever get ISOM's I'll make sure to freeze them.

And I'll make sure to keep checking for holes.


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

[22686]If no, explain why not. Im curious if folks dont because there is no need, or freezing imparts a flavor change, etc.[/QUOTE]

I do not freeze any cigars and I've never had a problem (knock on wood). I'm into my three humidors on an almost daily basis, so If I ever detect a problem I think I'l catch it early.

My theory is that cigars are a tropical product and they rarely, if ever experience freezinf temps in the tropics.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> I might be wrong, but I _think_ a temp controlled wine coolidor is what Rploaded means when he says, "coolerador," right? Just to add to the confusion, I think I've seen "coolerador" used to refer to both the simple, big plastic box with tight fitting lid kind of cooler that is NOT temp controlled, _AS WELL AS_ the thermoelectric wine cooler variety that IS temp controlled. Am I wrong about this? I've been calling mine a wine coolidor but, of course, there's no established standard name for any of these makeshift contraptions we're using.


Yes when I was refering to a coolerador in my posts in this thread I was reffering to electric temp and RH controlled.

I shoot for 68-70 degrees and freeze all incoming, I never worry about them. I do monthly pick a dozen or so random boxes and look them over. I also check singles on occasion.

Just for additional insurance, I also leave all new incoming cigars in a seperate humi for a 30 days or so after the process to make sure nothing is out of whack after that they are off to the cabinet.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Only when I put the wife in with them!


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

When the need arises, yes. But never premium sticks and I try to freeze them in the factory packaging when possible. If I'm freezing part of a box or bundle, I try to pack them a manner such that as little air as possible will be inside the package. I then place them in a rear corner behind stuff that probably hasn't been moved for months.

Of course when removing, they go to the refregerater for a day or two and then to a cool room before placing them in a humi. So far no problems, but I'm sure there will come a day when the results may no be as positive.

F. Prefect


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

I have personal doubts about sticking quality smokes into the freezer like a few popsickles. I have never frozen any cigars. Part of me just does not want to go through the hassle and the other part definately believes there would be a change in tastes and construction...


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

i gotta say alot of good info here,, if i was buying stogies over 100.00 a box i think everyone would get a deep freeze haha (but im not wish i was ) but i think im gonna start looking for a controled temp box to pick up when i can afford it im in new mex and it gets pretty hot here ,, cause i know i wont be buying these cheapies for ever haha

thanks for the info guys---sands


----------



## fuubar (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, my curiosity has gotten the better of me. I have a few boxes in the mail. I'll try freezing some of them so i can try them out side by side with their unfrozen brethren (its defiantly not a mediocre excuse to smoke two cigars at once :ss)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

If anyone has a question about a possible difference in taste, simply read post #14. Trust the FOG's!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

Freezing cigars is sacreligious...I'm a purist


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Freezing cigars is sacreligious...I'm a purist


It is now a common practice in the safeguard against beetles.

Done properly, it has no effect on the cigars.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Freezing cigars is sacreligious...I'm a purist


Yeah, you make a good point, plus the fact that it's my understanding that the aging process doesn't take place at the below freezing temperatures.

But, for what it's worth, I've tried it a couple of times (the first time with some rockets and the second time with some sticks I think I paid a couple of bucks for) and when I let them thaw out slowly in the fridge, the dog rockets still tasted like dog rockets and I could tell no real difference in the the other cigars. They were frozen for about 3 months in packaging that allowed for minimal exchange of air or water vapor. But I think (hope) I have enough humidor and Tuberware space to handle my needs although what I've bought at the devil site in the past week is going to push it. Gotta stay away from that site.:bn

But, as you point out, it does have a bit of a sacreligious ring to it. Kind of reminds me of those folks who have their bodies frozen with liquid nitrogen, patiently waiting for a cure for what killed them.:hn

F. Prefect


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

1 day in the fridge
3 days in the freezer
1 day in the fridge
Into the Avanti


In the winter, they usually just go into the freezer for 2 days, into the fridge for 1 day, then into the Avanti.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Ugh...just had to toss my desktop humi and all of it's contents in for the deep freeze. I found one of those little buggers and I knew that I had to. I didn't see any damage on anything else but...I'm paranoid! I'll let it sit for 2 in the freezer, one in the fridge, then probably pack it into my humi and head home for the break.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

No beetle outbreak to date in any of my humi's, knock on wood. I don't think I could ever throw a $200 box in the freezer. On the other hand, a nasty outbreak resulting in the loss of many boxes might change my mind. 

That being said, all of my cigars are stored in the basement where it never goes above 68 in the summer and 62 in the winter. So I just throw all incoming acquisitions in the dry box for a few days and if all looks good into the general population after that.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

denverdog said:


> I don't think I could ever throw a $200 box in the freezer. On the other hand, a nasty outbreak resulting in the loss of many boxes might change my mind.


I used to sing that tune...but not anymore. Having to spend four weeks fridging, freezing, fridging, and reintroducing 50 boxes to a cabinet after an outbreak certainly changed mine. In fact, I put a large sum of money in the fridge this morning after getting back from the PO...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I used to freeze everything with religion. Now pretty much all of my storage is temp controlled, it woudl be pretty difficult to have a beetle outbreak unless I had a long power outage (my office has a generator that will last about 10 hours) so I don't bother. I don't even segregate new smokes anymore since my storage is cool enough.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

muziq said:


> I used to sing that tune...but not anymore. Having to spend four weeks fridging, freezing, fridging, and reintroducing 50 boxes to a cabinet after an outbreak certainly changed mine. In fact, I put a large sum of money in the fridge this morning after getting back from the PO...


I have on a couple of occasions stored unopened boxes in the freezer due to a lack of storage space in either of my humidors. But I've always been concerned about the dry conditions found in either the fridge or freezer. However I once stored a wrapped bundle of inexpensive cigars in the freezer for over 2 months before moving them first to the fridge for a couple of days, and then back to the humi. They were just as bad as the day I put them in the freezer, but no cracking in the wrappers or any other symtoms of a cigar that spent too much time in the sun with an empty canteen.

But even wrapped I suspect cigars stored for any length of time in either a freezer or fridge would likely dry out to a point they my not be able to be "brought back" to a smokable condition.

Anyone had any experience in cold storage for longer periods of time?

F. Prefect


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

All my sticks that go into the storage humidor are frozen first... singles that go into my work humidor are not unless they came from my storage humidor. :ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

muziq said:


> I used to sing that tune...but not anymore. Having to spend four weeks fridging, freezing, fridging, and reintroducing 50 boxes to a cabinet after an outbreak certainly changed mine. In fact, I put a large sum of money in the fridge this morning after getting back from the PO...


Agreed. I lost/trashed over 30 boxes in one outbreak a few years ago, some rare ones as well. Anyone that had a nightmarish experience like that tends to take precautionary measures.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Bit of a bump, but something I am glad to have read and maybe some other noob would like to see it as well. I know for me freezing my sticks will be easy as I have a cold storage room that is always damn cold... right now it is -29 F so the damn bugs will die for sure. I guess I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Out of necessity I have frozen my cigars. My humidor is too small to handle all my cigars so in to the freezer they go.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Tredegar said:


> Out of necessity I have frozen my cigars. My humidor is too small to handle all my cigars so in to the freezer they go.


You probably should get a cooler or a wine chiller to make a Humidor that has some capacity. Freezing is not a good idea for long term storage or aging. :2


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

I normally don't intentionally freeze any, but it seems the USPS must have a good deal of extra capacity with the increased use of the internet to conduct business.

I"m on weekly shipping with Cigarbid and it was my understanding they shipped 2 business days after the final auction closes on Wednesday, which would of course be on Fridays. I get Saturday mail delv. but failed to check my Saturday mail until Monday morning. There crammed in the box was my weekly shipment of smokes and the temperatures here in SW MO and fallen into the high teens on both Saturday and Sunday nights. So I have some twice frozen cigars. Now that's fast shipping although I have little doubt they were shipped prior to Friday. Thankfully they were 5 Vegas and not some ultra pricy sticks that I buy once in a very great while when I get lucky at the DS.

But by golly 5 Vegas can take a punch and come up swingin'. I'm willing to bet they're no worse for the ware. Maybe. I hope.:tpd:

F. Prefect


----------



## WeRateCigars.com (May 4, 2007)

Most companies have a freezing process where they load all outgoing shipments into huge freezers before they even leave the country (nic, hon, dom, etc). Nothing is perfect though, i've still had bugs in cigars from all three countries and from very reliable countries. Cuba of course is more risky than non-cuban countries, I freeze all boxes of cigs from there.

I like to be careful cuz I live in South Florida and have a cabinet hum with over 1,000 cigars.


----------



## moagm316 (Jan 6, 2008)

F. Prefect said:


> I normally don't intentionally freeze any, but it seems the USPS must have a good deal of extra capacity with the increased use of the internet to conduct business.
> 
> I"m on weekly shipping with Cigarbid and it was my understanding they shipped 2 business days after the final auction closes on Wednesday, which would of course be on Fridays. I get Saturday mail delv. but failed to check my Saturday mail until Monday morning. There crammed in the box was my weekly shipment of smokes and the temperatures here in SW MO and fallen into the high teens on both Saturday and Sunday nights. So I have some twice frozen cigars. Now that's fast shipping although I have little doubt they were shipped prior to Friday. Thankfully they were 5 Vegas and not some ultra pricy sticks that I buy once in a very great while when I get lucky at the DS.
> 
> ...


I live in springfield, MO and travel to Branson every once in awhile for business. Nice to meet a fellow gurilla from SW MO.


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Never have. Didn't know anyone froze them before I started reading these forums.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Never have. I keep my Humidor in the basement, where it always stays cool, so temps never get in the danger zone.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Only when Beetlemania strikes!


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

No I do not... I am not brave enough


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

NO! Keep your smokes at 75% humidity max and 80 degrees max and you'll never have a problem. Freezing is a fade.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

dustinhayden said:


> NO! Keep your smokes at 75% humidity max and 80 degrees max and you'll never have a problem. Freezing is a fade.


  

IMO - a recipe for disaster.
:2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

pnoon said:


> IMO - a recipe for disaster.
> :2


 :tpd:75%/80 Degrees is a sure fire recipe for mold and beetles. I would think you would be a little closer to correct at 65/65 or lower. Both of your original numbers are too high IMO:tu


----------



## TonyToro (Dec 13, 2008)

In 25 plus years of smoking cigars, I have never frozen a single box or bundle. The only time I had a beetle issue is when I left one of my humis in a room that was too warm.
Other than that, I have had a few orders arrive from certain shops that were beetle damaged upon arrival. No problemo, send em back for refund or replacement. I live in Chicago and store my cigars in my basement where it never gets above 65 degrees. (Cedar lined coolers and a bunch of humidors.) I guess if I lived in Az or Florida, maybe I'd worry more about beetles. They are nasty little bas*&^%# for sure. I was always worried that if I froze any cigars, I'd screw them up, so I never did. :>)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto this and so far after 20 years have had no problems. If I get CC then I freeze them,,,I still dont trust the commie bastyards but I do love their cigars.



seagarsmoker said:


> I never freeze and like Dave, I quarantine new arrivals for 6 - 8 weeks in a coolerador. I buy from the same sources and have never had a beetle problem.
> 
> I keep my humidors at 66 - 70 degree's at 65% humidity year round.
> 
> That being said, the worst time I've had is when traveling with cigars. This past spring on a cruise I came back with some singles from LCDH and 2 of them were part of a birthday present for Matt. The ones for me were smoked within a couple of weeks, the ones for Matt were given to him the next weekend. I forgot about how hot it could gt during travel on the ship, sitting at customs on the dock and then on the airplane. Needless to say, both of the smokes for Matt hatched after he received them. Case in point, even though I am very proactive in caring for my smokes, beetles happen and can't be avoided.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Ditto this and so far after 20 years have had no problems. If I get CC then I freeze them,,,I still dont trust the commie bastyards but I do love their cigars.


Cigary has obviously grown senile and thinks everyone is out to get him.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I freeze alot of my smokes I order online expecially in the summer when it is super hot in shipping trucks. In the winter they are basically frozen when you get them anyways.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ONLY if I find an infestation of beetle/holes in a box. Then the proper thing to do is freezer for 3 days, refrigerator for 2 days, room temp. for a day, then back in the humidor.

By the way, how come I can't vote on this topic? Says that in red at the top below the poll results....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> ONLY if I find an infestation of beetles/holes in a box. Then the proper thing to do is freezer for 3 days, refrigerator for 2 days, room temp. for a day, then back in the humidor.
> 
> By the way, how come I can't vote on this topic? Says that in red at the top below the poll results....


:smoke2:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

DBCcigar said:


> By the way, how come I can't vote on this topic? Says that in red at the top below the poll results....


Because the thread is 6 years old would be my guess. :hmm: :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Because the thread is 6 years old would be my guess. :hmm: :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Heh... Pretty good point...


----------

